

Top Ten Things that Math Probability Says about the Real World - kurtosis
http://www.stat.berkeley.edu/~aldous/Top_Ten/talk.html

======
Tichy
I hereby volunteer to help the author set up a word press blog. Interesting
stuff, but worst web page ever.

There was no email address on that web site, so maybe someone could forward my
offer please.

~~~
ComputerGuru
It's not that hard to read. Plain is good - though it does look rather awkward
on my widescreen.

Copy and paste the text into Word or OpenOffice if it's that bad :)

~~~
Tichy
What about the pdf popups?

~~~
Hexstream
Those didn't bother me, because I couldn't be bothered with them.

------
apathy
good content, horrible presentation. (a fellow academic!)

Simply numbering the list (or bulleting it) would have been an enormous step
forward, regardless of whether you use w3m or IE8. Even by conference-poster
standards, this is pretty grim.

------
hobbs
I didn't have a problem with the layout, since I tend to use lynx. I thought
it was a shame, though, that the author isn't a better writer. The content is
fascinating, but it took some effort to follow along. (I guess I'm too
accustomed to PG and JS :)

------
sealedidentity
very interesting. thanks for the post.

